
Propose HN: Screenshot Saturday - bemmu
We talk a lot about ideas and there is &quot;Show HN&quot; for when you reach a somewhat working state, but what about in between? There seem to be many people struggling with motivation to continue on their side projects, so how about having a weekly post where you can post a progress screenshot?<p>The concept is based on Reddit&#x27;s &quot;screenshot saturday&quot; meant for indie game devs. For example the most recent one is here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;gamedev&#x2F;comments&#x2F;22tpar&#x2F;screenshot_saturday_166_better_than_pax&#x2F;<p>So if you like the idea, please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation on what you have been working on for the past week.
======
kijin
I've been creating something completely reckless for the last two weekends.

Screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/y5b4Yy7.png](http://i.imgur.com/y5b4Yy7.png)

Github: [https://github.com/kijin/qade](https://github.com/kijin/qade) (MIT
License)

QADE (Quick and Dirty Editor) allows anyone who can access it over the web to
view and/or edit any file that the web server process has access to, as well
as execute any arbitrary shell command and view the result right on the web
page (via the "Console" tab). It's written in good ol' spaghetti PHP with a
generous topping of AJAX. Because why not? The idea is insane to begin with,
anyway.

The screenshot shows QADE editing itself over the web. The webshell lets me
commit my changes and push it to Github, right in the comfort of a web
browser. The editor component is ACE, which provides syntax highlighting for
every language I care about as well as a regexp-enabled find & replace
function.

The "New" button currently doesn't work, so you have to use the webshell and
`touch` files that you want to create.

All in all, it's a security nightmare, and it's supposed to be. It might have
some legitimate uses if you put it behind TLS, a good firewall, a chroot and
HTTP authentication, but you really shouldn't take any chances with it unless
you know what you're doing. If anybody uploads QADE to a shared server that
you control, kick them out ASAP ;)

~~~
parkovski
I think this is super cool. I've been looking for an editor that lets you do
everything you need to in the browser.

Ideally this would let you write code and switch quickly between your site and
the editor, like an IDE's run button, but all within the same browser tab - I
did a quick (and very crude) jsfiddle to show this:
[http://jsfiddle.net/RyT3w/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/RyT3w/1/).

Like you say there are security issues but that isn't a big deal with local
web dev or within a company that has firewalls to the outside world.

~~~
kijin
I just open the live website in a different tab (browser tab, not editor tab)
and use keyboard shortcuts to switch between browser tabs. It's the only way
that is guaranteed to work. I could try loading the live website in an iframe
inside the editor, but it will break if the live website uses X-Frame-Options:
SAMEORIGIN and the editor is located on a different hostname (which it really
should be for security's sake).

~~~
parkovski
Cool, didn't know about X-Frame-Options. Either way, it'd be cool if there was
a good option for when you don't have access to ssh or aren't comfortable with
it, which it seems like this could fill.

------
jeswin
[http://imgur.com/a/agRne](http://imgur.com/a/agRne)

The app is called Fora. At first glance, an open source version of Medium. But
it's really much more. I am struggling with how to describe it (which is
extremely important), perhaps HN could help here.

Idea: Most information (such as music, movies, blogs or products) is typically
stored in database tables having various structures. Fora lets people define
these tables, describe how it needs to be formatted on screen, and build
communities around them. So for example, Medium.com will be a structure having
Cover (image), Post Title(string), Content (html) and Comments (string).

Code: [https://github.com/jeswin/fora](https://github.com/jeswin/fora)

~~~
parkovski
Get yourself a package.json! Then you can simplify your long list of
dependencies to just one "npm install".

Am I on the right track by saying this is medium for all different mediums?

As a musician and sometimes songwriter, I think it'd be really cool to be able
to share songs in a user-friendly and visually appealing way, like medium does
for stories. I imagine a lot of other artistic disciplines would be the same.

~~~
jeswin
Yup. This is kind of medium for all mediums!

\- If you don't find the type (or medium) you need, you could create a new
type yourself. And if you made a new one for Songs (say with Title, Lyrics,
Date and Band name), it becomes available to everyone on the site.

\- You could customize a type further with Javascript, which the app executes
inside a sandbox. That let's you do, for instance, downloading and attaching a
band's picture when someone adds a new song.

package.json is on my todo list. I've been sitting on it for way too long. :)

------
gabemart
I've been working on an Android version of an ambient noise web app I made
called A Soft Murmur [1]

Screenshots:

[http://i.imgur.com/HAGYYAO.png](http://i.imgur.com/HAGYYAO.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/acaa12P.png](http://i.imgur.com/acaa12P.png)

I'm planning on releasing a free version with 3 sounds and a 2.99 version with
10 sounds and timers and other features from the web version. I've never sold
software before, so I pretty much have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to
the marketing side of things. I have a suspicion the most lucrative approach
would be based around in-app-purchases, but I really dislike those.

I'm building using Phonegap/cordova [2] which I have mixed feelings about as a
toolkit. Phonegap media elements, which I'm using pretty extensively, are
buggy and feature poor on Android, especially the older APIs. On the other
hand, I'm nowhere close to being able to build an app like this natively, so I
should be grateful the platform exists at all (!)

I'm working hard to make the user experience seamless, easy and smooth. I
think the end product will be something I'll enjoy using.

[1] [http://asoftmurmur.com](http://asoftmurmur.com)

[2] [http://phonegap.com/](http://phonegap.com/)

~~~
beernutz
I really like this idea a lot! Please continue, and I hope you release soon.

I'd throw 3 bucks at that! 8)

~~~
gabemart
Thanks!

------
Hytosys
[http://skylerlipthay.com/images/honeycast_screenshot.png](http://skylerlipthay.com/images/honeycast_screenshot.png)

It's an OS X application called Honeycast for composing audio/video layers and
broadcasting (much like XSplit for Windows). The screenshot shows a session
with a couple screen region snapshots and a webcam's video being composited.

I have been working on buttery smooth 60FPS screen capture (really tricky on
these retina Macbooks with underpowered GPUs). It's looking great.

Now, I'm working on the RTMP protocol to communicate with video streaming
servers (Twitch.tv, Justin.tv, YouTube, etc.).

I'm hoping to release to the App Store soon. The closest solution like
Honeycast on Mac is the $500 Wirecast. I think there are a group of people
that could benefit from a cheaper solution!

~~~
tamal
I'm very interested! The current "solution" is CamTwist + Adobe FMLE.

------
bemmu
My personal thing is a landing page I am putting up for personalized
chopsticks: [http://i.imgur.com/DyFIItZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/DyFIItZ.png)

Hopefully I can get it launched next week and see if I can get some orders. I
used these chopsticks as an extra gift to current customers and they seemed to
like it and were wanting to order more, so that's why I decided to work on a
separate page for those.

~~~
syncro
Nice. Some large hi-res photos showing the design would be awesome.

~~~
bemmu
Used the free trial of After Effects and a rotating display stand to make a
spinning video of them:
[http://www.namechopsticks.com/static/chopsticks.mp4](http://www.namechopsticks.com/static/chopsticks.mp4)

I was thinking of using them as a moving background, but that didn't seem to
work out on iOS as it won't autoplay videos. Was fun though.

~~~
tiles
How about
[http://www.divergentmedia.com/phosphor](http://www.divergentmedia.com/phosphor)
? Always worked for our animated videos, anyway.

------
HorizonXP
[http://imgur.com/AM11LCz](http://imgur.com/AM11LCz)

Working on my website for my wedding. Using it as an opportunity to teach
myself Django, so that I can make mistakes here before I start using it for a
work project. Right now, I'm working on adding the ability to RSVP for events.

It's been really great to learn how to use Docker, Redis, Postgres, etc. to
make this come together. Overkill likely, but still fun. :-)

~~~
tcpekin
Looks great, one tip is that its nuptials not nuptuals. Congrats!

~~~
HorizonXP
Fixed!

------
mafuyu
I just sent out a PCB to fab:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/dorkbotboard.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/dorkbotboard.png)

It's an open-source pocketable e-paper device with an (Arduino compatible)
ATmega, USB transceiver, Real Time Clock, FRAM, and coin cell Li-Ion
rechargeable via USB. It also has five buttons along the top. Whole thing
should be around 4mm thick. Repo here:
[http://github.com/Hylian/arducard](http://github.com/Hylian/arducard)

Some potential applications: QR codes, barcodes for rewards cards, Google Auth
OTP, text terminal for a Raspberry Pi, etc.

Unfortunately, it seems I missed a certain small detail...
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/missedtrace.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/missedtrace.png)

~~~
DHowett
I was speccing out something like this a couple months ago (for TOTP), but
never got past the planning stage. This looks awesome!

~~~
mafuyu
Thanks!

------
moubarak
I'm using the iPhone 5s 120 FPS camera to take a really fast panorama:

did my first test in this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwAOXroBL-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwAOXroBL-k)

and here is the result
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ggk0b0fmcvfp77x/photo.JPG](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ggk0b0fmcvfp77x/photo.JPG)

looking forward for daylight. should produce much better results.

~~~
himsag
Pretty cool!

------
pavben
Screenshot:
[https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC#screenshot](https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC#screenshot)

GitHub: [https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC](https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC)

I decided to blend an IRC client and a BNC into one, and build this from
scratch in Node.js with an AngularJS frontend. Run it on your server and stay
connected to IRC 24/7 while hiding your home IP behind the server. Access the
same session (server connections, open channels, PMs) from work/home/iPad
simultaneously and have them kept perfectly in sync :)

~~~
nacs
Have you seen Subway (
[https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway](https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway)
)? If so do you have different goals with your project?

~~~
pavben
Assuming Subway also supports concurrent web sessions from multiple devices,
it comes down to the design. I'm going for more of a classic/low-level mIRC
feel with a focus on simplicity/minimalism while pleasing the IRC power users.
Larger/easier to read text while being able to fit more of it is nice, imo.
Not sure why they opted for the opposite.

------
shurcooL
An awesome idea!

[http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1600/hahz.png](http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1600/hahz.png)

That's a WIP port of Conception in Go. It's an experimental code editor/live
development environment tool.

What you see is an experiment at creating a Sublime Text/Atom-like fixed UI,
with the list of Go packages in a tree view on the left, code in the middle,
and various _live_ widgets on the right. For instance, you can see a live git
diff, the type of variable under your cursor, and various other debug things
related to the parsed AST.

Unfinished Code: [https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception-
go/commits/master](https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception-go/commits/master)

~~~
enel
What monitor do you have?

------
chewxy
[http://imgur.com/1wEQJqu](http://imgur.com/1wEQJqu)

This is mine. 2 weeks ago I set out to learn how to write android apps, and do
gaze tracking. Story here: [http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/04/08/eyetracking-
jetpack-joyrid...](http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/04/08/eyetracking-jetpack-
joyride-smash-hit-and-dungeon-keeper/)

The result is [http://eyemap.io](http://eyemap.io). It's a simple-to-use,
affordable gaze tracking analytics system with your tablet. I'm still testing
if people actually want the service. It's hard to make sense of it, because
people sign up to the mailing list but nobody would pay for it.

~~~
rguldener
How accurate is the tracking? Recently tried to do gaze tracking on an iPad
for a hackathon and whilst we were able to detect viewing direction (left,
right, up, down) getting an actual pixel info was nearly impossible. We had
stable and good eye corner and pupil detection, the problem was the movements
were just so small the data got extremely noisy.

Curious how you approached that!

~~~
chewxy
I used something like 4 different algorithms in the end to approximate the
pixel location. A voting algorithm + smoothing algorithm is also used to find
the final pixel location.

What I did to measure accuracy was to draw targets on the screen, and focus my
eyes on them. The error the absolute distance from the estimated pixel to the
actual target pixel.

To answer your question - on a Nexus 10, there is a expected error of about 0
to 160 pixels radius in office lighting conditions.

As for small movements, I use the full resolution video of 1344xwhatever,
which gives a lot more leeway in terms of movements. The movements are then
smoothed over time using a moving average over 8 frames, and another smoothing
algo uses a pyramid kernel.

TL;DR: lots of algorithm. Quite a number are dodgy.

------
david927
I've been working on a new way of structuring data which results in fast, easy
querying (here, of semantic data).

Here is a screenshot of the result of a query for "all museums in Paris that
have art by Picasso."

[http://imgur.com/Cskqx0f](http://imgur.com/Cskqx0f)

And here: European countries with a life expectancy less than 83, along with a
graph of another one of the columns

[http://imgur.com/NhgVtW5](http://imgur.com/NhgVtW5)

These are from the Windows app, but that may never be released. The web app is
coming along really well and much faster than I expected. In any case, I'm
really happy with how the it's going overall.

~~~
egwor
I'd like to hear more. Is this open source? I'm interested in semantic data,
and how that's used. Do you have any recommended example sources to learn how
to go it?

~~~
david927
Sure -- my email is in my profile.

------
Lerc
Might as well.

[http://imgur.com/9XRwLNk.png](http://imgur.com/9XRwLNk.png)

Fixing up Drag and Drop File moving. bacon.txt is being dragged from
/home/lerc/Notanos/apps and being held over ~/Notanos The dashed line around
the window indicates the destination for the drop. (holding over a folder icon
would reduce the dashed border to just around the folder icon)

[edit] And because I made this screenshot just after midnight, I spotted a bug
in the clock display. hour 0 should display 12 for am/pm mode.

------
kpao
[http://i.imgur.com/IKshtxL.png](http://i.imgur.com/IKshtxL.png)

Working on adding Multiplayer to Infinite Flight[0] (Flight Simulator for
iOS/Android)

This screenshot shows work in progress with an expanding group of beta
testers. It's been really fun working on this so far. I've been spending the
past week implementing automated policing tied to a reputation system that
gradually unlocks airports and airplanes.

[0] [http://www.infinite-flight.com](http://www.infinite-flight.com)

~~~
skykooler
Nice work! I've been looking for a good flight simulator for Android (X-plane
is nice but feels amazingly limited).

What is this written in? Would it be possible to port it to Harmattan?

~~~
kpao
Thanks! It's written in C#, we use Xamarin to target both iOS and Android. We
also have a PC version running on standard MS.NET

I'm not familiar with Harmattan.

~~~
seesharp
That's really cool! I didn't expect that you could use Xamarin for such games.
Are you by any chance planning a Windows/Windows Phone release?

~~~
kpao
We were on Windows Phone but stopped maintaining the app a year ago because
XNA was dropped by Microsoft.

------
wingerlang
[http://imgur.com/a/U6W2r](http://imgur.com/a/U6W2r)

Nothing really special here. Being a perfectionist I haven't been able to find
any expense-tracker apps that I like. Most have either to much stuff going on,
or are too focused on being pretty. Or are too 'budget' inspired. I don't have
any spend-too-much problems, I just want to keep track of my expenses out of
pure interest in recording stuff. So there is no budget-functionality, only
pure minimal expense-income tracking. Just the way I want it.

Since I am travelling I've also made it so that I can easy input the expenses
in the currency but at the same time always have a converted "main currency"
visible. I haven't been able to find another app that did that in a smooth
way.

I will have some basic charts also in the future, dropbox sync etc.

~~~
ashwinne
Spendy looks like something I would love to use too. Where is it available?

~~~
wingerlang
It's not available yet, I am still building it. I've been using the
"prototype" for myself. I am hoping to have v1.0 done in a couple of weeks
though.

If you want I can notify you on email/twitter/etc when it's done.

~~~
flexd
I would like to be notified too. Spendy seems like a great app for keeping
track of what you have spent while traveling. :-) @flexd on Twitter.

~~~
wingerlang
In case I accidentally forget about the newly created notify-list you can
follow me at @jontelang. I rarely post so I won't be any clutter. ^

------
makmanalp
Working on a new pelican (python static site generator like jekyll) theme with
a minimal old book style, with renaissance serif fonts, text decorations, etc.
Not a designer, so I'm having a bit of trouble but I think I did fairly well
so far! Comments appreciated.

[https://github.com/makmanalp/fleuron](https://github.com/makmanalp/fleuron)
(screenshot included!)

~~~
egeozcan
Hey, I've just published jstatico[1], yet another static site generator. I
wanted to ask if it's ok to fork and modify this to create an example site to
use with my generator. I use nunjucks so porting should be trivial.

In the readme of the repo, you said:

> You can reuse it freely, I only ask that you keep the

> attribution text and link on the bottom as is

but you don't have a license. So, I wasn't sure if you'd allow "repurposing"
too.

[1]:
[https://github.com/egeozcan/jstatico](https://github.com/egeozcan/jstatico)

~~~
makmanalp
Sure, you can fork this. I'd love that. But beware, this is really early stage
and I wouldn't trust it to be complete. The markup is really a horrendous
hackjob and hasn't been rigorously tested in older browsers.

I added a BSD 3 clause license with an extra clause that you can read here:
[https://github.com/makmanalp/fleuron/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/makmanalp/fleuron/blob/master/LICENSE)

Basically if you modify in any way and it looks visually quite similar, please
keep my original attribution text and URL visible. Deal? Man, licensing is
hard!

~~~
egeozcan
Thank you for adding a license. I don't mind the state, I'm just experimenting
too. About the terms... Of course it's a deal =)

------
wrl
[http://imgur.com/O1YnLed](http://imgur.com/O1YnLed)

I'm writing a software synthesizer (a VST instrument plugin). I've been
working solely on the DSP (audio processing) code for a while, and am shifting
gears to work on the user interface.

The synthesis algorithm, roughly, is that the graph on top describes a
Lissajous curve which is used to shape the phase of a cosine oscillator, and
there are two cycles of said oscillator displayed underneath the curve. The
knobs underneath it are the parameters for adjusting the curve shape.

The UI is all OpenGL 3.2 using a convenience toolkit I rolled myself (for
layouts, event dispatching, etc). Currently working on hooking the UI into the
DSP side of things.

~~~
neosilky
Any guides on how to do this? I'm a programmer and my brother is a music
producer.... he has a few ideas for plugins but I couldn't find any libraries
online! Thanks!

~~~
wrl
The two main resources I refer to (and hang out around and in) are:

the KVR DSP forum:
[http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=33](http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=33)

and the music-dsp mailing list:
[http://music.columbia.edu/mailman/listinfo/music-
dsp](http://music.columbia.edu/mailman/listinfo/music-dsp)

Even armed with all the resources in the world, though, I cannot stress how
important just jumping in is. Write a couple of basic plugins and you'll get a
really good feel for how the pieces fit together, what's important in the
algorithms, etc.

------
skykooler
[http://skyler.io/FreeJam.png](http://skyler.io/FreeJam.png)

I've been working on a cross-platform multitrack audio editor, because it
frustrated me that most open-source audio editors work with either synthesized
audio or recorded audio but not both.

Code:
[https://github.com/skykooler/FreeJam](https://github.com/skykooler/FreeJam)

------
prezjordan
Cool idea!

Isomer, an isometric graphics library for HTML5 canvas.

Screenshot: [https://cloudup.com/ca2TeFocl6F](https://cloudup.com/ca2TeFocl6F)

I'm _almost_ ready to release. I've been working on the docs here
([http://jdan.github.io/isomer/](http://jdan.github.io/isomer/)), but the code
is still private.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Very nice work. A suggestion: keep the generalized library open source and a
separate implementation that lets you use your library for charting as
something private that you sell.

------
TelmoMenezes
I'm working on a knowledge graph + NLP interface.

[http://i.imgur.com/r10Yn8v.png](http://i.imgur.com/r10Yn8v.png)

~~~
neil_s
This is really cool! Are you building it from scratch or is there some
existing knowledge graph you're building on top of?

~~~
TelmoMenezes
Thanks! We bootstrap the knowledge graph with WordNet and then build on top of
it with knowledge extracted from Wikepedia and generic web pages. There is
also a conversational interface to allow users to directly insert facts.

------
wlievens
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/003qnx5b8fftwl7/screen001.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/003qnx5b8fftwl7/screen001.png)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/55qvqn273rw99t1/worldgen.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/55qvqn273rw99t1/worldgen.png)

I am slowly (due to eleven month old twins) but steadily working on a new
version of my now-ancient but still active (in a niche sense) multiplayer
political strategy game.

It uses a pretty cool random world generator (second link).

------
tectonic
Bash-like CoffeeScript shell on any website with pull-based UNIXy pipes &
server-side command history. It was a lot of fun to get the streams between
infinite processes to work right.

[https://twitter.com/tectonic/status/448565716761837568/photo...](https://twitter.com/tectonic/status/448565716761837568/photo/1)

------
sfdev14
[http://i.imgur.com/TKez9Wi.png](http://i.imgur.com/TKez9Wi.png)

Finding a job can be difficult and managing the application / search process
has always been a pain point for me.

I'm working on a personal app to help me find a job and manage the application
process for it.

I've scraped and indexed all of the Hacker News "Who is hiring" threads since
January 2013 and am putting support in for Github Jobs and Careers 2.0 to get
a pretty decent list of companies I may want to work for.

The next piece is to add a tracking system to help me manage phone screens,
followups, note taking, etc.

I've been learning about machine learning and slowly training it to filter out
jobs at places that I wouldn't like.

Also if you're hiring, I'd love to chat: sfdev14@gmail.com.

~~~
exadeci
Do you plan on making it public at some point ?

Looks like a really good idea.

~~~
sfdev14
I do! My goal is to open source it when my job hunt is finished or maybe host
it somewhere (already has registration and login).

------
daleharvey
Not a screenshot, but a js mockup of a new service I am working on with a few
others.

[http://junk.arandomurl.com/](http://junk.arandomurl.com/)

In PouchDB We have a client side database that syncs in real time / works
offline etc, but getting the server side of it setup for application users is
still a hassle, this is gonna be a service (and an open source app), that
deals with users authentication and datatase provisioning.

I want to get it to the place where you pretty much just sign up, include some
js into your app and your uses have offline capable real time syncing
application, some what along the lines of firebase except with a more capable
offline experience (and open source)

~~~
__float
Just so you know, you have a name conflict with another open source project of
an entirely different domain[1]. This may or may not matter to you.

[1] [http://www.irc-wiki.org/Janus](http://www.irc-wiki.org/Janus)

~~~
daleharvey
Ah cheers, its probably just a codename for now anyway, I couldnt find any
domains I like. I liked it being named after a satellite since its used to
communicate between 2 instances 'on the ground' (offline)

------
xd
I've been working on a desktop PHP editor written in PHP (you read that
correctly ;) using wxPHP (uses wxWidgets):

[https://camo.githubusercontent.com/be79881a1e77b79e3a24ce88d...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/be79881a1e77b79e3a24ce88d6d54e065da315cb/687474703a2f2f77787068702e6f72672f696d616765732f7374617469632f6170706c69636174696f6e2d6772656173652d617263686c696e7578352e706e67)

Currently focusing on the xdebugd side which is an xdebug proxy but with a web
interface. I'll post a screenshot of that next Saturday I hope!

edit:
[https://github.com/AndrewRose/Grease](https://github.com/AndrewRose/Grease)

------
pwenzel
Working on a new version of Twin Cities Transit, which delivers real-time
departure information, rider alerts, and route maps, specifically for mobile
users.

iOS Screenshots: [http://imgur.com/a/TO2Pf](http://imgur.com/a/TO2Pf)

Beta: [http://beta.tctransit.com](http://beta.tctransit.com)

I'm shooting to get this new release out before the Green Line extension to
the light rail starts running this summer.

On top of a new design, I'm spending a bit of time migrating old framework
code to Laravel, allowing for better unit testing, stability, rapid database
updates, and a nice workflow for building out new features.

It's been fun.

------
michaelbuckbee
I'm writing documentation for my Heroku SSL Purchase and Installation add-on:
ExpeditedSSL.

[http://bit.ly/1gpcB95](http://bit.ly/1gpcB95)

The add-on makes it dead easy to put SSL onto your Heroku app-instance.

~~~
robbiet480
I need this in my life. I deploy SSL so frequently, I would love it.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Check out this demo video I made of it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcyR7Yus4pc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcyR7Yus4pc)

If you're still interested after seeing how it works, my email is in the
YouTube description. The add-on is still in restricted access while it moves
through the Heroku approval process.

------
paromi
[http://drp.io/geWI](http://drp.io/geWI)

Finishing touches on a new music search engine

~~~
willemmerson
I searched for your site and found lots of pages about vibrators - not sure if
that's a good or bad thing.

------
jarek-foksa
[http://i.imgur.com/zq2zVI1.png](http://i.imgur.com/zq2zVI1.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/0xWZm8z.png](http://i.imgur.com/0xWZm8z.png)

I'm working on a vector graphics editor simillar to Expression Design and
Inkscape. The project is written primarly in ECMAScript 6 (via Traceur) and
will be shipped on Chrome Web Store, Mac App Store and Play Store later this
year.

------
lewisgodowski
[http://i.imgur.com/zmrDFoY.png](http://i.imgur.com/zmrDFoY.png)

I'm a day late, but I had this tab open all yesterday, so close enough.
Currently working on Fortune, an iOS app. The premise is that sometimes you
just need some sort of fortune/pick-me-up/inspirational message. Fortune sends
you a random user-submitted fortune at a random time during the day, and also
allows you to submit fortunes that will be sent out to users.

Pulling the screen up
([http://i.imgur.com/CC5OKar.png](http://i.imgur.com/CC5OKar.png)) reveals the
interface for giving a fortune, while pulling the screen down
([http://i.imgur.com/Cm3qgJs.png](http://i.imgur.com/Cm3qgJs.png)) reveals the
interface for taking a fortune.

It uses Parse.com as a backend, and I'm currently working on reducing the
total number of API requests.

One of the problems I'm anticipating is how to prevent users from submitting
negative fortunes. I'm looking into doing sentiment analysis on fortunes as
they're submitted, but I'm open to any suggestions.

------
imron
[http://imgur.com/wPiLY0u](http://imgur.com/wPiLY0u)

Chinese Text Analyser:
[http://www.chinesetextanalyser.com/](http://www.chinesetextanalyser.com/)

A tool for analysing and segmenting Chinese text to help identify content
appropriate for your vocab level and help prioritise which words in a given
piece of text you should learn.

It also opens large text files instantly.

~~~
contingencies
From the screnshot that looks really cool, but the main use case I would have
is ancient Chinese and I'm unconvinced the analysis would remain accurate with
ancient Chinese grammar. Also, there's no Linux version. :( Good job though...
from an Australian in China.

~~~
imron
Not yet, but I've made sure that it runs under Wine (albeit with a few quirks
mostly related to transparent images). A native version will be coming later.

------
coffeecodecouch
I wasn't aware /r/gamedev invented Screenshot Saturday, but I do know it's
very popular among all game developers[0]. I like the idea of a similar weekly
tradition for HN. Weekly feedback is great motivation, and the ideas that come
out of here are often superb. That being said, screenshots are not the best
format for every progress report. It works well for game developers because
such a large part of games is visual, but that's not the case for a lot of
things hackers might be working on. Something like "Side Project Saturday[1]"
would work much better.

Another problem is agreeing on who would post these weekly threads. If
something semi-official wasn't decided on people may race to be the first to
post every Saturday because of the guaranteed karma, which would lead to
threads starting at pessimal times. While the optimal time would be 9 AM
EST[2] for maximum exposure, people might be posting the second it turns
midnight (or even earlier), which would lead to empty threads and ultimately
the death of the tradition. Perhaps a novelty account could be created just
for the sake of posting these threads with no affiliation to anyone in it's
bio, in the same way there's the user "whoshiring"[3].

To follow the rules of this thread: This week I've been working on my Snapchat
Marketing SaaS app. I recently lost a lot of my backend work, so rather than
immediately rewrite the code I lost I'm focusing on the frontend part to keep
my morale high. Here's a screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/d3La9td.png](http://i.imgur.com/d3La9td.png)

Edit: Oh yeah, I also forked "HN Special" and added the ability to save posts
for later: [https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/hn-
special/pull/58#issuec...](https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/hn-
special/pull/58#issuecomment-40299117)

[0]
[https://twitter.com/search?q=screenshotsaturday](https://twitter.com/search?q=screenshotsaturday)

[1] It even follows the "S" formation!

[2] [http://nathanael.hevenet.com/the-best-time-to-post-on-
hacker...](http://nathanael.hevenet.com/the-best-time-to-post-on-hacker-news-
a-comprehensive-answer/)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

------
sandy23
Product name is called scaleqa.

We are building an end to end solution targeted at assisting manual testing.
Manual tester can record, assert, playback in multiple platforms his
scenarios. We are in final stage of beta and plan to show to few startups for
feedback. Currently we are able to create tests for 70% of the scenarios of
desktop websites. That percentage can be improved as we go ahead. Following
are the screenshots of record and dashboard.

[http://imgur.com/65X28Yv,JhZX9xX#0](http://imgur.com/65X28Yv,JhZX9xX#0)
[http://imgur.com/65X28Yv,JhZX9xX#1](http://imgur.com/65X28Yv,JhZX9xX#1)

We are using modified version of sebuilder as record engine addon while a
website integrated with addon as test dashboard. Manual testers we spoke to
were enthusiastic about saving time significantly during build release where
there are large number of tests run every week or once in 2 days.

------
nraynaud
[http://i.imgur.com/jkVY51F.png](http://i.imgur.com/jkVY51F.png)

I'm developing Computer Aided Manufacturing system in the browser (chrome
Application for the USB connexion). And I developed the embedded code for the
controller too.
[https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode](https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode)
[http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/](http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/)
(for a taste of g-code)

last week I worked on some pocketing and lettering code :
[http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/text.html](http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/text.html)
(it's a excuse to introduce Ember into the codebase and learn it). The display
is multi Level Of Details (it's visible when scrolling quickly), and the
computation is done with a worker pool.

~~~
djrconcepts
Reminds me of playing with RhinoCAM and CNC routing during a digital
fabrication course in college.

~~~
nraynaud
that's the spirit

------
jbrooksuk
I love the idea of this, it's definitely motivational and I'm sure many of us
could do with such motivation.

I know it's not Saturday, but... after seeing this thread I've decided to
continue work on my Pebble watchface, Purr.

[https://github.com/jbrooksuk/Purr](https://github.com/jbrooksuk/Purr)

It was covered on TechCrunch back in January which I'm really proud of.
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/31/purr-pebble-smartwatch-
app-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/31/purr-pebble-smartwatch-app-vibrates-
your-life-away-in-5-minute-chunks/)

And of course, the screenshot:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jbrooksuk/Purr/master/pebb...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jbrooksuk/Purr/master/pebble-
screenshot_2014-02-02_16-26-27.png) (not much to see)

------
iamwithnail
Cool idea.
[http://test.gmbl.io/static/img/displays/ScreenShot1.png](http://test.gmbl.io/static/img/displays/ScreenShot1.png)

I've been building a football (soccer) stats site to teach myself to code.
Python/Django. The main gist was I had stuff I did every week in spreadsheets
to facilitate my losing money ( ;-) ) at the weekend, and wanted to automate
it. Built a python program, realised it'd be nicer if it had a web interface,
enter Django... spoke to some friends who asked if they could use it once they
were done, and here we are.

No ads, no affiliate links (things that are genuinely horrible, if you're just
looking for the stats, especially at work). For having started to learn to
code less than a year ago, I'm pretty pleased. It'll soft launch before the
end of the season.

------
avifreedman
CloudHelix is in beta with a portal and data platform for network visibility
and control - top talkers, dDoS detection, and mitigation hooks.

[http://avi.net/ch-device.png](http://avi.net/ch-device.png) (device overview)
[http://avi.net/ch-ports.png](http://avi.net/ch-ports.png) (graph/table for
one dimension) [http://avi.net/ch-query.png](http://avi.net/ch-query.png)
(it's all SQL underneath)

We're focusing more towards networks but can do host data also (the
screenshots are from a Usenet server). The UI is just a shim on top of
postgres, which itself is a frontend to the clustered DBs running things on
the backend.

Feel free to ping me (avi at cloudhelix.com) if you want to play around.

------
adrnsly
I read somewhere about 'the kernel trick' (a machine learning concept used in
vector classification), and decided to implement a few major distances
(euclidean, absolute and dot product) and see what they would actually look
like.

Here are 100 cases of the Iris dataset in a 'euclidean kernel':
[https://twitter.com/adrnsly/status/455305310488363008/photo/...](https://twitter.com/adrnsly/status/455305310488363008/photo/1)

Turns out 'the kernel trick' and KNN classifiers can be chained endlessly in a
recursive structure (as long as you build and propagate your neighbourhoods
right!), which means they can be used as an activation system in a neural
network (as opposed to the sigmoid or hypertan functions).

------
mikkom
[http://i.imgur.com/cLpWHc2.png](http://i.imgur.com/cLpWHc2.png)

Here you go, a test run for private quant machine learning delta neutral
trading algo for sp500.

Note: The numbers are for this short run only so don't draw any conlcusions
from the training range shown etc.

~~~
ubiquitouscroak
If you're willing to share, what's your approach? Are you using sklearn or
doing any training on a GPU?

------
rayalez
"Visionary - thinking tools for entrepreneurs and creators"

Screenshot: [http://ormind.co/wp-
content/uploads/visionary.png](http://ormind.co/wp-
content/uploads/visionary.png)

Prototype:
[http://digitalmind.io/visionary/](http://digitalmind.io/visionary/)

Visionary is my upcoming startup – it is a mindmapping tool for entrepreneurs
and creative people. You can use it to generate ideas, create plans, organize
information, etc.

The goal is to make the perfect mindmapping tool. There will be business model
canvas, and prompts for creative thinkning based on ideas of Edward De Bono,
and all kinds of awesome features to help people think and invent ideas.

------
ragsagar
This is my side project. [https://github.com/ragsagar/django-
tasklist](https://github.com/ragsagar/django-tasklist) It is in a very infant
stage. We used various task management apps, But most of them were too
complicated. Gradually our IT Manager started using google spreadsheet to
assign tasks which I didnt like much. So I started this side project, which we
are using it now for managing our tasks. Screenshot:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ragsagar/django-
tasklist/m...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ragsagar/django-
tasklist/master/screenshots/tasklist_screenshot.png)

------
brandonhsiao
Nice idea. Reminds me of those "post a screenshot of your desktop" threads you
used to see on forums.

I've been working on Rokumo, an automated gift-shopping service:

[http://i.imgur.com/ZzGpeVd.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZzGpeVd.png)

~~~
ejstronge
I think this could be a really useful tool for relationship management -
almost like BloomThat with a schedule. Perhaps you could pitch this to
businesses that need to impress their clients and create pre-scheduled gift
sets. For example, send flowers for your prospective clients' birthday, send
chocolates and a thank-you after a meeting, etc.

~~~
brandonhsiao
Maybe. That's what most people use GiftsOnTime (our biggest competitor) for,
actually.

~~~
ejstronge
Just checked out their website. It's really unclear how they could help a mom-
and-pop small business - maybe this could be your niche. If it's something
you'd be interested in, why not put together a few gift packages (or better,
series of gifts) that could be useful in courting a new landlord/potential
investor, etc? You could differentiate yourself by clearly explaining why your
gift series would be useful to someone who pays for your service.

------
robertjflong
:) [http://i.imgur.com/kcrt5iJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/kcrt5iJ.png)

Working on my toy functional language in Ruby [1]. Gives constant-space
recursion, true higher orderism and homoiconicity in a Ruby environment. I've
used it to create a static site generator, which I use to post snippets of
code I've been working on [2]. It's a tad rough around the edges, but I hope
to have it pretty usable soon!

[1]
[https://github.com/bobjflong/drog_lisp](https://github.com/bobjflong/drog_lisp)

[2] [http://bobjflong.co/](http://bobjflong.co/)

------
roryhughes
I'm building a cool xkcd web client:

prototype:
[https://api.monosnap.com/image/download?id=hZZrJ4zp5DyOR5HNo...](https://api.monosnap.com/image/download?id=hZZrJ4zp5DyOR5HNokLUKcjkIMWxhm)

It will allow users to: \- See which ones the have read (kind of like email)
\- Favourite comics \- Discuss them in comment thread \- Search through the
comics (using title, number, alt-text and transcript) \- Set up notification
schedules, e.g. "Put a random comic in IRC at 2 o'clock every weekday" or
"Email me the latest comic when it comes out"

I will hopefully be launching it within the next few months... :)

------
JamieLewis
Awesome idea.

This week as been all about getting a second version stamped and out (nowhere
near a finished version or even 1.0, but a 0.2 version)

I've been working on [https://ghostream.com](https://ghostream.com) a
framework for constructing stream processing systems. Getting a first draft of
the website ([http://imgur.com/ujsmjJz](http://imgur.com/ujsmjJz)) and the
documentation (although there is still much to do)

And after that, lots of bug fixes and environment clean ups (code coverage
pipeline / static analysis etc.) Managed to knock down quite a few little bugs
that way.

~~~
mtrn
Interesting. I'm still searching for a powerful, yet simple to use stream
processing library. Which projects inspired you to write ghostream.com?

~~~
JamieLewis
I've played with a variety of frameworks (Storm and IBM Infosphere Streams are
probably the two I have worked with the most) - In my previous job I was in a
team which designed and developed our own (and later integrated partly with
IBM Streams) I took down many lessons from the initial creation, the later
integration and the work following that. ghostream was born out of those
lessons.

Mostly I found the follow problems with existing frameworks :

\- Tied to an execution environment - Storm with ZooKeeper and Streams with
their own custom one. This makes it very difficult to use either for small
projects - and limits integration choices when scaling.

\- Resource hogs - The IBM Streams environment is a huge resource hog, I never
really got that far with Storm but the number of dependencies it required just
to get something up and running provided a similar sense of dread.

\- Easy to debug/optimization - Streams has the best tools for this at the
moment but they are all heavily tied to the execution environment. I'm hoping
with ghostream that structures can be built at the protocol level to provide a
way to build tools on top - not tied to any particular environment.

------
Shrugs
[http://imgur.com/U60b29g.png](http://imgur.com/U60b29g.png)

In my spare time, I'm working on [http://fivestar.io](http://fivestar.io),
which gives you the best Amazon item for a query and breaks it down by price
range. So you can find the 'best' product based on relevance, popularity,
reviews, and cost, without having to compare reviews and popularity yourself.

The results still need some work; sometimes Amazon's API returns illogical
price brackets, so a fallback is necessary, but I'm pretty happy with it at
the moment.

~~~
flaie
That's a really good idea.

------
krapp
[http://imgur.com/xnGYVgR](http://imgur.com/xnGYVgR)

Finally got a working sort for an implementation of a closure table for a
forum project. Horribly inefficient though.

Riveting, I know.

Also, this is a great idea.

~~~
christiangenco
...wait, what?

~~~
krapp
It's a way of representing trees (like nested comments) in SQL:
[http://karwin.blogspot.com/2010/03/rendering-trees-with-
clos...](http://karwin.blogspot.com/2010/03/rendering-trees-with-closure-
tables.html)

Unfortunately, while it works, it requires extra effort to sort the results
properly.

------
daniel_chen
[http://i.imgur.com/T8pADs1.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/T8pADs1.jpg)

The python flask app finds music on your computer and scrapes as much data as
as possible from sources like last.fm, discogs, iTunes and musicbrainz. You
can upload music as well if you like, it will read tags and transcode it for
you.

You can edit tags, search (really fast), stream and find related tunes.
Ideally I want to analyse my music history to build a true smart playlist,
also maybe connecting this up to sabnzbd for missing albums.

If only I could make a pretty UI...

------
BryanB55
[http://bryan.cx/ahgJ/4iaCKPjJ](http://bryan.cx/ahgJ/4iaCKPjJ)

Group chat built for design teams - Discuss, draw or annotate design concepts
with your team in real time.

My team currently uses HipChat but we do a lot of design work and are
constantly switching to Jing or Skitch to screenshot, markup and then post a
link in HipChat. I'm just testing the idea that it would be nice to be able to
screenshot, annotate and draw on any image right within your team chat room.

Still need to name it though... Any ideas?

------
atmosx
Although it's Sunday, I'm a bit late but I liked the idea so much. I found
some of the projects listed here extremely interesting.

I'm in the (unfortunately long) process of learning rails among other things.
I'm building a small medical office/patient management application based on
what I'm learning. Here is sshot[1].

[1] [http://atmosx.clarify-it.com/d/9mgq2c](http://atmosx.clarify-
it.com/d/9mgq2c)

------
Udo
Working on my toy language again, building the tutorial along with language
features (helps me reason better about real-world use cases).

Tutorial Screenshot:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6014562/dev/np-04132.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6014562/dev/np-04132.png)

Tutorial (not a lot to see yet): [http://np-lang.org/tutorial](http://np-
lang.org/tutorial)

------
refrigerator
[http://i.imgur.com/Dqltejx.png](http://i.imgur.com/Dqltejx.png)

I've been working on redesigning and adding new features to
[http://www.speedsums.com](http://www.speedsums.com), which you may remember
seeing on HN a couple of months ago.

This is actually bad because I really should be studying for university exams
right now, but this is just so much more fun and instantly gratifying :(

------
snailmailworks
I have been working on this for a while. Trying to find some ways to get some
traction. maybe HN can help www.snailmailpics.com/dropboxhome

~~~
fiatjaf
This is cool. I would use it if it was on my city (in Brazil). But I don't
know how to market it.

------
asadlionpk
I am implementing "Question Library" feature in my Remote Interview App[0]
(currently in beta)

Screenshot:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33634515/screenshotsat_1...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33634515/screenshotsat_13-4.jpg)

[0][http://remoteinterview.io](http://remoteinterview.io)

------
quantabytes
We are working on a Bitcoin analysis service. This is a screenshot of a tool
for following the flow of Bitcoins over time:
[http://i.imgur.com/3FMKMdR.png](http://i.imgur.com/3FMKMdR.png). You can try
it out at [http://www.quantabytes.com](http://www.quantabytes.com).

------
carlesfe
I'm working on feenbox, a service to receive feeds on your inbox, with geek-
friendly features.

It's about a week close to alpha launch. Would you be interested if I make a
call for alpha users on HN?

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcdsdivdk6d5lxt/feenbox.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcdsdivdk6d5lxt/feenbox.png)

~~~
exadeci
I would be interested, I'm getting daily HN mail and I use
[http://theoldreader.com/](http://theoldreader.com/) but I have to many feeds
to read them all so a mail would be nice.

------
caseyash2
This is somewhat late for Screenshot Saturday, however I have been working on
Retailius. The goal is to disrupt the retail industry through the point of
sale.

The website (in the process of learning front end development) is viewable at
www.retailius.com. As of right now, it is a static prototype consisting of
Keynote-linked wireframes.

------
melloclello
I think I broke it.

[http://imgur.com/GFbIQKf.png](http://imgur.com/GFbIQKf.png)

------
jasimq
Working on Resumetory.com - A place to manage your resumes and make applying
to jobs easier.

Very early screenshot so doesn't look sexy:
[http://imgur.com/1mDkIpX](http://imgur.com/1mDkIpX)

------
pfista
I've been compositing some 3d prototypes of our invisible keyboard project
into photos for our website.

[http://airtype.io/img/houndstooth.jpg](http://airtype.io/img/houndstooth.jpg)

------
bbx
A World Cup betting app, to play among friends! Built with NodeJS (backend),
Firebase (real-time chat), and Meteor (front).

[http://i.imgur.com/79zO1YZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/79zO1YZ.png)

~~~
beefsack
Out of interest, how are you getting your data changes at the NodeJS level to
automatically propagate to the Meteor clients? Or by "NodeJS" do you mean
you're using the full Meteor stack?

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Having architecture discussion for new software today:
[https://mediacru.sh/VPK1PBGdKFrj](https://mediacru.sh/VPK1PBGdKFrj)

------
leeoniya
WIP SaaS for climate controllers

[http://i.imgur.com/QMr3m8B.png](http://i.imgur.com/QMr3m8B.png)

------
drtse4
I have nothing to post but i really like the idea, especially considering the
replies you got.

------
catshirt
this thread rules! i feel motivated to have something for next Saturday.

------
jesusmichael
Nice Idea..

------
_random_
Nothing to do with reddit, the real thing:
[http://screenshotsaturday.com/](http://screenshotsaturday.com/)

